# 20 weeks scan - boy or girl?



## teacup

Here is my scan at 20 weeks, we are waiting until the birth to find out the gender. I'm almost 24 weeks now, so only 16 weeks to go to find out! Do you think it's a boy or girl? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Im going to guess boy ð


----------



## teacup

xxxemmaxxx said:


> Im going to guess boy ð

Thank you for having a guess! Any reason behind your decision? :flower: I'm not too clued up on all the theories, but love to hear about it. Xxx


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

I always look at a picture and say the first sex I think it looks like.. nothing more to it than that! Hehe. Thats just on 20 week scans though as i look at the features!


----------



## Excalibur

I'm going to say girl :D


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## teacup

Thank you, 50/50 so far! Xxx


----------



## Josie Belinda

My guess is boy :)!


----------



## krissie328

Boy


----------



## Xxenssial

Girl


----------



## Elisheva009

Boy!


----------



## teacup

Thanks everyone who's voted! Still 50/50 so far! :haha: X


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

When do you find out?! 
A real split opinion on this one!


----------



## teacup

Probably the 19th October, but I don't have my c section date yet. I will definitely be updating after the baby has arrived! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Ah at birth! How exciting! 
Definitely update!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Any 12+ profile shots?

Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## teacup

Thank you! That photo is my 20 week scan, and the best one of the profile. We have a girls name sorted but really struggling with a boys name. Just 3 months until we meet baby now! Xx


----------



## teacup

It's a girl! Robin was born on Thursday 19th October at 9.44am weighing 7lbs and 9oz. &#9786;&#65039; xxx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations on your daughter :flow:

Thank you for the update xx


----------



## jessicasmum

That will teach me for not reading the full thread before voting, i voted boy haha. Congratulations on your baby girl! Love the name :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

